# Immigration Assessment Companies



## johnwhelan (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi,

Could anyone give me any advice regarding Immigration assessment companies who charge approx $7000 - $8000 to find a job and arrange a visa for work in Canada. I am looking for a job as a Bricklayer and wonder if this is the beat way to get a job.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Personally, I'd be extremely wary of anyone "promising" you they can get you a job and visa, especially for Canada or the US. The usual practice in North America is for the employer to pay any "headhunting" fees to find a person to fill the job. 

Canada seems to offer a variety of ways to qualify for a visa - either before you find a job or once you have found a job - so long as your trade is "in demand." If your trade isn't in demand, there's not much an agent can do for you anyhow.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

I agree with Bev. I believe Canada has a pretty straightforward and easy process to guide you through the Permanent Residency process if you are coming in as a Skilled Worker. I for one, did not feel the need and didnt think it was hard to go through the process to obtain my PR. 

My best suggestion would be to apply in the skilled class if you satisfy the point requirement else find someone who is willing to employ you and sponsor you to enter Canada on a work visa (could not be as easy as it sounds, I totally understand).

Hope that helps.


----------

